# Hi Everyone - New To The Forum



## Pearl. (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi to each and everyone at FF  

Where do I start ? Heres my story :

After 2 years of pain and heavy periods I was referred for a scan which showed no abnormality, the Gyno then booked me in for a  laparoscopy in October 2002, it showed  adhesions on my womb and a chocolate cyst on my right ovary. Nothing was removed at that time and I was told I'd need another laparoscopy to remove the cyst and the adhesions. I had my second key hole surgery in March 2003. I was then told that I had a good chance of conceiving and to give it about a year. 

Eighteen months later and no pregnancy, I seeked help again in 2005 , this time I was referred for infertility and found out that my husband had a low count and with me suffering from endometriosis the only route was IVF. I saw a consultant and explained that my pains and heavy periods were back again, but I still wanted nature to take its course and both me and my husband decided to wait. During this time my symptoms were getting worse and I had to take long term disability leave from my job. Sitting at home was not doing me any good I became depressed and my bladder started to play up. I then started treatment for this and had a Cystoscopy and later on I underwent a uradynanic test which showed that I had a severe irritable bladder. 

The urologist recommended the best form of treatment would be Botox injections to strengthen the muscles in my bladder but this would be a temporary cure. A couple of months later I was due to go into theatre, lying in the bed in my gown the nurse came back with the results of the urine sample they had taken. I had an infection and the procedure had to be cancelled and I was sent back home. I lost hope in everything, nothing was going right for me, depression took over my life and I stopped going to my hospital appointments.

Late 2006 I went back to my Urologist again and we discussed that as I had endometriosis I should be referred back to the hospital so that I could have a lap to see if there was any on my bladder, as my symptoms were getting worse. 

January 2007 I saw a cosultant at the Gynaecology clinic and explained that I was suffering with an irritable bladder and recurrent UTI's, along with the very heavy bleeding and unbearable pain and that my urologist thinks that I should have keyhole surgery. After having a read of my notes the consultant said the best thing for me would be to go for IVF as I was not getting any younger and that by stopping my periods will give a chance for the endo spots to heal. He gave me and my husband 5 minutes to decide..either keyhole or IVF. We opted for IVF as we were still childless and if getting pregnant meant no periods, no pain and healing then why put myself through the pain of more surgery. I was prescribed Mefenamic Acid and Transanamic Acid to help with the pain and heavy bleeding.

The following month in Feb 07 I had a HSG test, I remember the doc telling me that there was no sign of any endometriosis and that both tubes were healthy and clear. I left the clinic on cloud nine. The following month (March) I had a ultrasound which showed a cyst on my ovary, as I was near ovulation they thought it could be a follicle and I needed to have another test next month. I pulled a muscle in my neck and had to re-book it for May and this time they saw a polyp. I was then booked in for a hysteroscopy for July.  I came down with a cold during the week of the procedure and had to re-book it for September. 

In the last week of July I had the worst ever abdomen pain which lasted for about 7 hours, I was alone at home, could not get out of bed and was drifting in and out of consciousness until my husband came back from work. By then I was fine and could not believe what I had gone through in the past few hours.

A few days later I had the same pain again and made an emergency appointment to see my GP,he examined my stomach which at this point was swollen and burning. He did an emergency referral letter and told me to get to A&E ASAP. My mum and sister rushed me there,I had a pregnancy test which came back negative, but showed a slight urine infection. the pain started to get worse and I was admitted and given morphine to manage the pain. As soon as it hit my blood my heartbeat shot up, my jaw started to lock and I started to see 4 of one thing. I remember my sister shouting at the nurse to pull the drip out and him telling her that I was having a panic attack and needed to calm down. A minute or two later another nurse came running and pulled the drip out and my heartbeat started to stabilise. At this point I actually thought I was going to die. I was then sent for a chest and stomach x-ray to see the cause of the pain, nothing could be found.

Later on that night the nurses tried to give me morphine again when I was taken to the ward and the same thing happened again which no one could explain as I have had morphine in the past after having the two laps. No other medication was given and I was put on nil by mouth until the doctors could diagnose the cause of the pain.

The next day a team of junior doctors came to see me and asked me about my medical history and still could not say what the pain was until a gyno came to see me and mentioned that it could be a ruptured cyst or appendicitis. Within a few hours they rushed me to theatre to carry out key hole surgery. I was so scared and remember crying my eyes out. When I came round after the surgery I was told that it was a ruptured chocolate cyst and there was so much webbing as a result of the endometriosis that they had no choice but to call a senior gyno into theatre to authorise the removal of my organs. They tell me, had they not removed my right ovary and tube the endo could have spread to the other side and caused the same problem.

To cut a long story short my name came to the top of the IVF list in May 09, and had the group session in August. We had the initial blood tests for HIV and Hepatitis before we went on holiday for a month to get away from all the stress and to come back fresh. On return the results were back, my husband has Hep B, which he contracted overseas when he was a young child. 

We have seen the consultant, although the infection is very low my husband needs to carry on having blood tests every 6months, we have been transfered to another hospital for IVF. We have out first appointment on the 20th of this month and hoping to start IVF by April/May of this year. It's been a long journey but I won't give up my struggle for a child just yet. 

To get my mind of things I have started a diploma in Social Care Management and would like to go into counselling to help women who are going through the same tears and pain as the rest of us. 

Praying for each and everyone of you girls who are pregnant or still TTC. Hope 2010 gives you everything that is missing in your lives. 

Thanks for reading my story  Sorry It's sooo long


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Welcome Pearl,  

You sound so brave to have got through all that and still be looking to give to other people, I really hope 2010 is the year for you. 

This is a great forum and you will find loads of supportive people,

good luck with everything

Livity K


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

WOW what a journey you have had I     that your journey will end with a little miracle.
Sending lots of love and


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Pearl and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Oh my  How much can one person go through? My heart goes out to you, it really does. I think you are an incredibly strong person (even though you may not feel you are!) You have kept bouncing back from all of your troubles in an effort to reach for your goal. That is such a brave thing  
The fact that you are, not only still driving towards your main aim, but also wanting to dedicate your time to help others is amazing  I hope and  that with your determination you'll succeed with your IVF treatment. I will leave you some links shortly which i hope will help to get you in contact with others who have been through similar journeys, and also other members who are going through treatment at the same time as yourself. 
In the mean time, please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 
(Not sure if this is your 'cup of tea' but there are some interesting and useful threads to read here  )

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

What an amazing story Pearl.  I am new to FF and have found already that so many people have incredible stories to tell.  What gives me hope is that there is lots of happiness amongst the tears.

It is clear from the way that you write that you are a very strong person with a great family behind you.  I hope that 2010 will also bring the happiness that you so richly deserve.

Stay strong x


----------



## Pearl. (Dec 12, 2009)

Thankyou  

It was hard writing my intro as it bought back many memories which I often keep hidden away from others, especially those who do not understand what we ladies are going through.  

I have made a promise to myself that I will no longer cry or try to fight with my struggle, instead I am going to leave it to GOD as I believe all prayers are answered one way or another. I try to tell myself that I'm still young (32) although I don't feel it and I do have some time left before my body tells me my time is over so I need to enjoy life and not waste it crying as we only live the once.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

What an inspiring story Pearl, and well done for taking the time and writing it all down.
It is heartbreaking, but there is a lot of hope in there too, which I am sure will carry you through!
You've been through so much and are now using your experiences to help others, which is really amazing and will help you too with your recovery. I am sure of it! There is no better cure for depression than helping others.
Much love and all the best success with your continued journey! 
Hugs & Babydust xxxx


----------



## Pearl. (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks so much BroodyChick.

It's so good to be around people who actually understand what I am going through. We're all on a journey and the least we can do is to help and guide each other on the routes available to us


----------



## Ray Blossom (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Pearl, sounds like you have had a really tough time. Being new to this site, I've gone from feeling all alone and desperately miserable to thinking how blessed I am that I've not had as rough a journey as lots of you posting here. All they very best with your IVF treatment, do keep us posted on how it goes. R x


----------



## Pearl. (Dec 12, 2009)

Ray Blossom said:


> Hi Pearl, sounds like you have had a really tough time. Being new to this site, I've gone from feeling all alone and desperately miserable to thinking how blessed I am that I've not had as rough a journey as lots of you posting here. All they very best with your IVF treatment, do keep us posted on how it goes. R x


Thanks a lot huni. No matter how big or small our journey has been, we all feel the same pain and pray for the same thing.


----------

